# PLEASE VOTE FOR AMAR's SHILOH ROUND 2



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

:chili::chili: PLEASE VOTE:chili::chili:
We need your help again. Everyone was so awesome voting for Shiloh, AMAR's miracle dog, in the Tournament of Tails round 1 in the brackets that he's made it to round 2 and voting begins tonight at midnight and all day
FRIDAY, MARCH 27 at this link: Tournament of Tails | Petplan. Shiloh's on the way to winning $5000 for AMAR but can't do it without your help. Please vote (really easy) and share on all your social media. You can vote on your different devices too. Thanks so much. RESCUE ROCKS (but it costs a lot of money).


----------



## kd1212 (Nov 5, 2013)

Voted!


----------



## michellerobison (Dec 17, 2009)

Voted!


----------



## silverhaven (Sep 6, 2009)

Voted!


----------



## Maglily (Feb 3, 2009)

Voted! go Shiloh!!!


----------



## Furbabies mom (Jul 25, 2011)

Voted and shared on FB !


----------



## Kathleen (Aug 4, 2011)

Voted! :chili::chili::chili:


----------



## maggie's mommy (Mar 12, 2006)

Voted!


----------



## sherry (Jan 4, 2013)

Voted! You can vote on separate phones and computers! Like I voted on my phone and Ron's phone, and my laptop. Will vote on Ron's laptop when he puts it down.


----------



## Pooh's mommy (Aug 31, 2014)

Voted!!!! (computer) and...Voted Again!!! (phone)

:chili:

I hope you win for AMAR, Sweet Shiloh (Little Miracle Baby) :innocent: :wub:

Your story brings tears to my eyes and breaks my heart:smcry:...but your rescue makes me believe that there is Hope in the World and makes me Smile :wub:

:ThankYou: AMAR and Everyone involved for All that you do to make a difference. :aktion033:

I hope you win !!!!!!!!!! :chili::chili::chili:


----------



## wkomorow (Aug 26, 2011)

Voted.


----------



## jane and addison (Nov 1, 2012)

Voted again. Win Shiloh.


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

:chili::chili:Thanks again everyone for voting and sharing. You can vote on all your devices and browsers and you can share on FB, Twitter, Instagram. Hoping that Shiloh goes all the way. :chili::chili: Couldn't do it without all of you. :wub:


----------



## lynda (Oct 11, 2005)

Voted on four devices. Will get my family to vote too.


----------



## silverhaven (Sep 6, 2009)

Voted again, went to my other device to try and do on iphone but it already had a paw print, so other devices not working for me.


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

silverhaven said:


> Voted again, went to my other device to try and do on iphone but it already had a paw print, so other devices not working for me.


Maureen - I voted on everything but when I voted on Safari it wouldn't show the paw print at all but just stays darker and I can't click on it. So not sure if that vote counted. I figured try anything you can and hope it works. 

Thanks all again.


----------



## silverhaven (Sep 6, 2009)

Snowbody said:


> Maureen - I voted on everything but when I voted on Safari it wouldn't show the paw print at all but just stays darker and I can't click on it. So not sure if that vote counted. I figured try anything you can and hope it works.
> 
> Thanks all again.


Will at least do hubbys too 
Changing to Safari worked


----------



## plenty pets 20 (Jul 8, 2006)

If you havent voted , please do, We are in second place now and neck and neck , back and forth. Please help if you can. Thanks.


----------



## michellerobison (Dec 17, 2009)

You can vote on explorer, then on firefox,then on Iphone and individual devices. WE vote on lap top twice that way, desk top ,twice and note book twice,I phone and android phone so we can squeak out 8 votes..If I clear cache on firefox,I can vote more than once..


----------



## michellerobison (Dec 17, 2009)

Shiloh made it to round 3!
Please pass it on, if you have 2 search engines, like Internet Exporer or Google Chrome and you have Mozilla Firefox, you can vote twice..If you have that set up on a lap top too, you have 4 votes,if you have more than one smart phone in the house, that's more votes,if you have a tablet too, that's another vote..If you play your cards right, you could have up to 8 chances to vote!!! If you know how to clear cache on mozilla, you can vote repeatedly!


----------



## michellerobison (Dec 17, 2009)

WE have a desk top, lap top, net book, Iphone and andoid phone so we use Google Chrome (Internet Explorer) and Mozzila to get 2 votes on each devise for 6 votes, then we use our 2 smart phones for 2 more... 8 total chances!


----------



## michellerobison (Dec 17, 2009)

If you know how to clear cache on mozilla you can vote multiple times...


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Thank you all so much for voting! We did it! Shiloh won round 2. 👍👍 It was such a nail biter. That darn cat and Shiloh both kept going back and forth for first place especially near the end but Shiloh made it! Couldn't have done it without our SM friends. I won't bother you again...until the next round.😛😏


----------



## michellerobison (Dec 17, 2009)

Voting is only from March 30-April 2nd so vote early and often!


----------



## Maglily (Feb 3, 2009)

voted!


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

michellerobison said:


> Voting is only from March 30-April 2nd so vote early and often!


Michelle - for Shiloh we are given one specific day each round that we he is in the running and we can vote for him. I'll announce when his turn is for Round 3 which should be this coming week. You can of course vote for other dogs or cats you see. Just make sure the competition isn't too tough for our Shiloh.:HistericalSmiley:
Thanks everyone for the votes.:wub:


----------



## michellerobison (Dec 17, 2009)

Snowbody said:


> Michelle - for Shiloh we are given one specific day each round that we he is in the running and we can vote for him. I'll announce when his turn is for Round 3 which should be this coming week. You can of course vote for other dogs or cats you see. Just make sure the competition isn't too tough for our Shiloh.:HistericalSmiley:
> Thanks everyone for the votes.:wub:


I noticed he wasn't on the voting lest yet..I thought they could be voted on, in any day but I see it's only specific days.. I
ll keep checking to I don't miss his voting day.Post if you know his voting day!


----------



## michellerobison (Dec 17, 2009)

I just saw it,April 2nd is Shiloh's voting day!


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

michellerobison said:


> I just saw it,April 2nd is Shiloh's voting day!


Yup, Michelle. Trying not to get the word out too early because people may forget and by the time we get to that day they're sick of seeing me post. :HistericalSmiley:


----------



## michellerobison (Dec 17, 2009)

Snowbody said:


> Yup, Michelle. Trying not to get the word out too early because people may forget and by the time we get to that day they're sick of seeing me post. :HistericalSmiley:


I'll volunteer to drive people nuts about voting... It's actually really close.. I hope everyone marked it on their calendars or on smart phone reminders


----------

